# Slate or Coral?



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a 90 gallon tank currently housing 2 Blood Parrots, 2 Flowerhorns, 1 Chocolate Cichlid and 1 Pleco. I was originally going to try to do a community freshwater tank but my tapwater is at 8.6 and I went with Cichlids instead. Since all my plastic ornaments are not what my fish like, I am debating going down a new road instead. I have several large pieces of coral that were once used in an exhibit at the national zoo that have been dry and unused for 15-plus years. Or, I also have access to tons of a dark grey slate native to this area. I am afraid the coral is going to raise my ph even higher.....opinions?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely not the coral your ph is too high for the cichlids you have already, high ph is only for African cichlids your south americans are used to acidic water.


----------



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

That is what I was thinking too. The ph is high, but i have read countless posts on multiple forums that say they will adapt to the higher ph, avoid spikes in ph that come with water changes and adding ph down, that is what will kill them. Aside from spending big money on a household ro system, or distilling water 50 gallons at a time to keep the ph lower at water change time, the ph is what it is. I'll just do what I can to avoid ph spikes. I hope you don't think I am trying to be "that forum guy", i've done my homework the best I can and am stuck with water from the tap that is 8.4 to 8.6. I did buy all of the fish from a lfs that had their tanks at similar high ph levels.


----------



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

On a side note, i have some great coral for sale in the Northern Shenandoah Valley of Virginia....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Salt water tanks are 8.3 when they're up there and often need buffing,so I can't imagine the old dried up coral really raising your pH to a noticeable difference.
Your pH is extremely high for anything besdes africans and you should strongly consider a RO unit to help you cut your tap.A good unit can be had for around $200, maybe even less.Using a 44g rubbermaid garbage can you could store enough RO for easy consistent waterchanges every week (just food for thought?)


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

ifinditunderground said:


> That is what I was thinking too. The ph is high, but i have read countless posts on multiple forums that say they will adapt to the higher ph, avoid spikes in ph that come with water changes and adding ph down, that is what will kill them. Aside from spending big money on a household ro system, or distilling water 50 gallons at a time to keep the ph lower at water change time, the ph is what it is. I'll just do what I can to avoid ph spikes. I hope you don't think I am trying to be "that forum guy", i've done my homework the best I can and am stuck with water from the tap that is 8.4 to 8.6. I did buy all of the fish from a lfs that had their tanks at similar high ph levels.


You are right as far as it is better to maintain a steady ph then use chemicals, the bandit is right on the money as far as RO your fish may even breed for you once you have saved up your pennies for a ro system


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Salt water tanks are 8.3 when they're up there and often need buffing,so I can't imagine the old dried up coral really raising your pH to a noticeable difference.
> Does Coral lose its ph raising properties over time? How long will it last?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In calcium reactors(for saltwater) it(crusshed coral) disintergrates adding calcium to water WITH the use of a lower pH water(acid as co2 is used in calcium reactors).So IMO I can't see it raising the pH much above 8-8.4 at best.In harder water with an already high pH I'm not so sure it would have much of an effect as the chemistry of the water would not have much of a"dissolving " effect.
Sorta just geussing here but in water chemistry it would seem to make sense.When I kept africans(back when hair was invented) I used dolomite and crushed coral in standard(7-7.6 ph) water and never had a pH of over 8.2 so I'm geussing there is a limit to how much it could raise pH.It clearly has dramatic effects on low pH water(I believe the acid condition of water helps to put the solid coral in to the water column),but in a higher pH already it is now being introduced to its"neutral" condition.
This actually sounds like an interesting experiment to find out how high you could get the pH up to.I believe there is a limit and I'll geuss again it's right around 8.2-8.3?
a direct answer is I don't think coral loses its pH raising property but ,know in calcium reactors it actually totally dissolves needing more to be added,so how long it last would depend on the pH of the water it is in.Again in lower pH water it would eventually dissolve and then have no effect(being gone),but do really believe at its"neutral " pH it just remains much like gravel.I know it does not dissolve or keep my pH up in saltwater alone.My pH in my reef can go under 8 easily if I don't buff it back up.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I use a mix of crushed coral and sand for my African Cichlid and it maintains aproxx 8.2. I dont think you will have to worry if you add the piece dried coral as long as you have African and not South American Cichlids


----------



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input, i still don't know which way to go. I've been distracted by new tank syndrome the last couple of days anyway, i won't be changing anything till the tank clears up completely.


----------

